
Waifu Labs – AI Generated Custom Waifus - norswap
https://waifulabs.com/
======
noobermin
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20511459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20511459)

------
vunie
This is great! What about licensing? Can I use the generated "drawings: in
games?

